# Spoons....



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I have not used them, but would love to see how they are tied! And I would like to try them.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Lets see em!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's a few...in rank of difficulty from hard to easy...the bottom two are my favorite, but also probably the least durable of the three...can't win them all, eh?

http://www.redchaser.com/kirksspoonfly.htm

http://www.redchaser.com/suspendedspoon.htm

http://www.bvipirate.com/spoonfly/index.html

I would like to make a few suggestions...on the middle and the bottom one...check out the Clearcure Goo application.  As I said on another post...easier, quicker, and less messy to work with than epoxy.  Also, I talked to the owner of the company, and he said that they have a brush-able version that is coming out this month sometime, which should make the bottom link, easy as pie!

**edit - for the bottom one...mylar...think shiny plastic wrapping paper as a substitute...a little more work than ordering the pre-cut...but at $5.20 a sheet for 12 bodies...I'll take the work...either way, it beats between $6-$9 for a spoon fly!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I fish spoon flies _almost_ exclusively in the flooded grass, and I have a few observations and opinions on what is good (what fisherman doesn't ?). It might be worth something to someone out there.

1. The redfish are eating fiddler crabs and fiddler crabs are *black*.

2. I use the thinnest and lightest fly that will sink into the grass where I am fishing. The fish get spookier as the grass fishing season goes on.

3. I like to use a copper colored spoon at dawn or dusk, or if the day is heavy overcast or raining. The fish in my world seem to spook at bright spoons on a cloudless day.

4. I have no affiliation with the company, but of all the spoons that I have made and used, Dupree is the best. The weedguard will break after 3 or 4 fish, so just retie a mono guard and you're good to go.

I've tied spoons like the second link, also my friends tie them, and they work pretty good. I just don't like working with epoxy ('cause I'm not good at it).

These are my thoughts on spoons just for grass fishing. I don't use a spoon any other time, mainly because they are a pain to cast, and in the Jacksonville area creeks clousers, kwans, and toads work pretty good.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Canoeman...for sure Dupree's is awesome...not taking that away man...

I was just making a suggestion for cheaper and easy to tie patterns

And awesome observations...one other observation, if'n your fishing for the bass with one...tie on a little flash, craft fur, and you can even add lead wire to the shank of the hook to give it a little more weight if needed.

I think for bass, they seem to be more of an aggression or aggravation strike than anything else.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. I'm leaving for Sebring tomorrow to shoot the race, and I will be doing some bass fishing until Monday. I put my box of spoons in the garage, but now I think I'll carry them. I used to fish the Kissimmee River for bass with Johnson spoons, so why not Duprees. The price does take a bite out of the wallet doesn't it. On the other hand, I'd hate to think I missed a fish because of one of my own sorry spoon creations.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Love love love spoon flies... Once April and May roles around, we only bring poppers and spoons to the widgeon grass ponds. I haven't tied any, but I hear the epoxy ones can be a pain!  My favorite is Kirk's Spoon, and I buy them from Orvis out of convenience (laziness). I really prefer them to the wobblers (Rich Waldner's Spoon) because Kirk's has a tendency to spin. I love the flash and action of kirks, but I also tie on a tiny swivel about two feet up from the fly so that my line doesn't twist. Redfish go bananas for these flies...but then again, louisiana redfish will pretty much eat anything, just like them Cajuns

-check out this twist on the spoon tie by local legend and fly hero "Catch" Cormier: 

http://laflyfish.com/flies/coma-spoon.php

Here's a variation of Kirks's spoon tied by Capt Blaine Townsend










Notice how fat this thing is


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

not a real spoon fly user, but ive seen people use acrylic nails for the body. not sure how well they work but sounds like its easier.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Anyone on here fish and/or tie spoons?
> 
> A lot of fly fishers do not consider the spoon fly a fly.  I have a few easy or quick ways to make some up if your interested.


Hard to beat a spoon fly. And as for some people not thinking a spoon is a true fly... their arguments usually sound pretty silly.  

Thanks, for posing the links for a few spoon patterns. I'm getting inspired.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess I get to be the silly one!  I used to use spoon flies and caught a good number of reds on the pattern.  But they are not very aero, so they don't turn over well.    I know there are a ton of people out there that will say, grab this spoon fly and this fly rod and you will catch a Redfish...I used to be one of them!  But the truth is that the person will go out there, cast maybe 10 times, get 9 wind knots!  So my solution, works just as good and redfish hit it just the same, oh and if flies right. (also ties in about 10 minutes w/o epoxy or other fancy stuff)


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

spoons of any kind are a waste in my opinion. They take away all stealth when casting to weary fish because of the necessary swivel. If you want a 1 inch long spoon with a 1/2 inch swivel, go right ahead. If you dont want a swivel you will spend half of your day untangling your fly line. They are really not worth it.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> spoons of any kind are a waste in my opinion. They take away all stealth when casting to weary fish because of the necessary swivel. If you want a 1 inch long spoon with a 1/2 inch swivel, go right ahead. If you dont want a swivel you will spend half of your day untangling your fly line. They are really not worth it.


CBfly, I have NEVER heard of anyone using a swivel on a fly; spoon or otherwise. If I was using a swivel on a fly I would definitely stop using whatever fly it was.  

Also, never had a "wind knot" with a spoon fly, Skinny_Fly. Maybe I am just lucky.

Skinny, that is a good looking fly, though. The argument against spoon flies I usually hear is that they are not "natural". You guys bring up some problems I haven't had to deal with. My first choice is usually something like a clouser or muddler (in grass). But, sometimes the fish are looking for the flash of a spoon. I usually look at a spoon as like, the flash from a fish scale or something. But, whatever works for you is fine with me. Except for those swivels!  

Skinny, what size hook you got on that fly?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> spoons of any kind are a waste in my opinion. They take away all stealth when casting to weary fish because of the necessary swivel. If you want a 1 inch long spoon with a 1/2 inch swivel, go right ahead. If you dont want a swivel you will spend half of your day untangling your fly line. They are really not worth it.


What?  1/2 inch swivel...I use a #8 and it's tiny

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204581____SearchResults


ifly...The swivels are tied a foot or two up from the fly

I dunno...it works for us...


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ifly...The swivels are tied a foot or two up from the fly
> 
> I dunno...it works for us...


That's cool. I'm thinking I would worry the spoon would have more of a tendency to spin instead of rock back and forth if I added a swivel. I saw that they make a spoon that spins but, that's just not for me.

I don't even use a swivel on the big gold spoons I chunk with a spin cast rod. Sorry to let the cat out of the bag. Sometimes I do fish with spinning gear too.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

skinny...dig the pattern...looks kind of like a crab/toad variation...care to post a tute? 

Spoons are definitely not for everyone...but then again no single pattern is...but there are those that feel strongly each way...my main goal was to get some easy to do patterns out there for those interested.

The spoon argument is similar to the Y2K, egg, and San Juan Worm pattern with the fresh water trout fishermen.  There are those that swear against it...there are those who don't care.  The odd thing, is for trout, I don't like them, but will fish them...as for the spoons, I like them, but for several different reasons...

the main reason, is I can tie spoons or a variation of the spoon, and also fish for bass with them.

to each, his/her own...I reckon...no biggie either way


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If a swivel is necessary SPRO makes really super tiny swivels. 
I just tie a loop knot on the end and that does well enough.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Spoons are *definitely* not for everyone...but then again no single pattern is...way


I fixed it for you ;D. 

But I completely disagree, I move that the Clouser Minnow is definitely(there it is again) for everyone.


----------

